# Officer Down: Mary Smith - [Fairfield, Alabama]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

10/23/2006
*Ala. officer killed, one wounded in shooting*

*Officer Down: Mary Smith* - [Fairfield, Alabama]


*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 48
*Additional Info:* Officer Mary Smith had served with the Fairfield Police Department for less than one month. She had previously served with the Birmingham Police Department.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Smith was shot and killed as she was investigating reports of a suspicious vehicle. *Date of Incident:* October 23, 2006

*Ala. officer killed, one wounded in shooting*
The Associated Press
*FAIRFIELD*, Ala.- More details are emerging about the fatal shooting of a police officer in the city of Fairfield just outside Birmingham.
An officer sent to check on a suspicious vehicle was fatally shot today as she stepped from her patrol car. And a backup officer was wounded as he arrived at the scene seconds later.
Officer Mary Smith died in the shooting. The 48-year-old joined the Fairfield Police Department a few weeks ago after retiring from the police force in neighboring Birmingham.
Officer Erick Burpo was shot in the leg and is expected to recover.
Fairfield Police Chief Pat Mardis says Smith managed to use her radio to call in part of a license plate number. Officers are searching for a vehicle described as a beige Ford pickup truck.
Mardis says Smith was shot in the chest and died at a hospital.








_Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------



## spdawg0734 (Nov 25, 2004)

May God be with our sister and her family, rememeber to wear your VEST!
Stay Safe


----------

